# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Lucas Overby (US House, FL-13)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Lucas Overby
*Office Sought:* US House (FL-13)
*Website:* http://lucasoverby.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/LucasTOverby 
https://twitter.com/lucas_overby

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Florida
District: 13
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## jeffro97

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Florida
District: 13
Incumbent: Rep. David Jolly (R)
Other Primary Candidates: None
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: None
Relevant poll numbers: StPetePolls: Jolly 48% Overby 31%

----------

